# Placement of thermal probe.



## Matty_J (Jul 26, 2008)

How ya'll doin 

I recently bought a Aerocool I-curve+ with the lcd panel in front. I'm 

having a hard time finding the place to put the case temperature probe to 

read carefully the temperature.I'm using mbm also and it tells me the 

temp ,but where on the motherboard does it get the temp from? It's been

driving me crazy trying to figure it out. Anyone have some advice for me?

Thanks ,
Matty_J


----------



## holmr (Jul 26, 2008)

I would expect case temperature to mean inside ambient or overall temperature. I would place it anywhere in the case not too near the power supply or any case fans. Overall temperature is a concern since many electronic chips begin to fail at high temperatures. Beyond that little tidbit, the most critical temps in a pc are the CPU (large heatsink with fan on system board) and then the onboard video or chipset VLSI (Very Large Scale Integration) chips. If Temp is a concern they usually have a heat sink of their own. Environment plays a large part in PC long-term performance. Dirty or dusty environments provide a case for fairly short time periods before dust buildup on heatsinks and parts causes poor air-flow and/or heat dissapation from the electronic parts. Periodic inspection and cleaning should reveal this buildup and indicate how frequently it needs to be cleaned. Suprisingly some of the well kept and clean environments are the dirtiest with regard to how much airborne dust is available to be sucked into the pc by the fans and collect on the components. Vacuum cleaners and/or high wear areas with carpet kick up plenty and yet apear fairly clean. Only periodic inspection and cleaning can reveal your case. Loss of airflow to the major heatsinks including those not readily visible inside your power supply are the most common causes of thermal shutdown or sporatic un-explained lock-ups.


----------



## Matty_J (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks holmr,

I guess I'll keep lookin around..So I guess above the power supply where there is a little gap between the case and the power supply wouldnt work either? Where evr there is no fans blowing on the motherboard ive tried. Ok then thanks tho.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd say right next to where most cases have a fan hole in the side panel (nearer the centre of the panel, like 2mm from the fan side wall). If its there its not quite in the flow of air (either in or out) but its still in the midst of all the components.


----------



## holmr (Jul 26, 2008)

Above the power supply would be warmer than a more true ambient due to the extra heat from the power supply. Anywhere in the middle of the PC such as suggested by StressFreeSoul should be fine.


----------

